# Christmas Meets



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

Good Day To You All,

After our bitter disappointment with regards to our Full-Timing plans (Sink or Swim-Sunk!!!!) we are now thinking of taking our Christmas Break somewhere in the Uk in our M/H.
Have any of you please got any ideas on venues or such like that would cover the christmas and possibly the New Year?
We are two adults(??) and two Springer Spaniels and not looking for anything fancy, just somewhere we can park our Pilote and chill out. The only real criteria is a good dog walk. (I know..............were mad!!!!!)
Bearing in mind that we are in Plymouth, Devon and don't really want to spend the break driving the length and breath of the country.
I know that there organised christmas breaks, probably quite close but I was wondering whether there were any like-minded people within the MHF fraternity who maybe thinking the same and might want to "Hook-Up" or that I may have "missed the boat" on anything already organised by MHF.
Any suggestions will be most gratefully received.


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Us too*

HI
We are thinking along the same lines as you. It would seem that for various reasons we are not going to be able to travel abroad this winter, but cant stand the thought of staying at home, we would like to get away But like you have not as yet found any organised rallies etc. We are in Somerset.
john & Rosemary


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Eddy
you have pm 
John


----------



## 98937 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Eddy & Lynda
Sorry that your full timing venture fell thro. I hope that you are not completely gutted.
We have not yet found anything for late this year, but keep looking.
We would ideally like to go to Spain again, but I have a possibly irresolvable issue to sort out with my medical insurance. So we may well be stuck with the good old UK in the rain! Keep eyes and ears open for any possible venues!
John & Rosemary


----------

